# To people that do uber on the side



## Jaredgeorge29 (Aug 12, 2018)

What’s your main job?

What’s your educational background?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

College student. Studying for my bachelor's in computer science.


----------



## Jaredgeorge29 (Aug 12, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> College student. Studying for my bachelor's in computer science.


Nice.


----------



## Alan Tirado (Mar 1, 2018)

College student as well. Studying for a bachelors in applied mathematics.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Retired from 40 years in IT. 

Bachelors Degree


----------



## dennis09 (Apr 4, 2017)

College student using the GIBILL. Degree in economics and 2 semesters left for a second degree in CS. Currently going through the Vetforce program to become a certified Salesforce Developer. For me it's even beneficial when demand is slow. I get to work on demo apps between pings.

p.s. Check out Salesforce Trailhead.


----------



## AceManShow (Sep 24, 2015)

Security guard full time, dropped out of college. 

When I first worked in security, we had a ton of openings. Now we’re fully staffed, and guess what... Most of the new guys that just got hired on were rideshare drivers. 

Drivers are jumping out of the “gig economy”.


----------



## Jaredgeorge29 (Aug 12, 2018)

My ride sharing full time days are almost over full time but i have a bachelor of kinesiology to back up on.


----------



## kenthedragon (Apr 2, 2016)

Bachelor degree
Chief flight instructor at a 4 year university

I use the destination filters for rides on my way to/from work. I love the “so what’s your real job” question. Well in 45 minutes a student pilot is going to try to kill me so I do this to keep some excitement in my life.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

BA Psychology
MA History
Several cyber security certificates
FT with Web Service co.

Use destination filter to & fro work
Years ubering PT: 4
However, past 7 months I haven't touched the app.
As a matter of fact, I deleted the drivers app.



AceManShow said:


> Security guard full time, dropped out of college.
> 
> When I first worked in security, we had a ton of openings. Now we're fully staffed, and guess what... Most of the new guys that just got hired on were rideshare drivers.
> 
> Drivers are jumping out of the "gig economy".


As fast as they "jump out"
Thousands are jumping in.

It's the high turnover world, in all industries,
and globally with low skill low wage gig nonemployees


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I work for a non profit organization. I have an Associate's Degree in criminal justice.


----------



## FuberPromo17 (Jul 3, 2016)

A Medical Doctor (graduated outside the country) 
Can’t practice due to the med Mafia (usmle exam)


----------



## Yomann (Sep 23, 2014)

My main job is collecting SSA checks and making dinner for my wife who still works.
I do U/L for discretionary spending like new iphones, macs & ipads.
If I have a good week I treat wifey to a dinner out.
When I am lazy, I order UberEats - yes, I always tip !


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

FuberPromo17 said:


> A Medical Doctor (graduated outside the country)
> Can't practice due to the med Mafia (usmle exam)


Yeah, the AMA can be fussy that way.
Rather than MD, What about: DO (Doctor of Osteopathic Medicine)?


----------



## mrwy (Jan 10, 2017)

Systems engineer. Comp Sci major. Hand full of certs.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Retired from 40 years in IT.
> 
> Bachelors Degree


What was IT like 40 years ago?


----------



## dragnet (Oct 14, 2018)

Art school. Built and sold a successful business. Now managing a patent portfolio and being a dad to two teenagers.


----------



## dragnet (Oct 14, 2018)

ECOMCON said:


> What was IT like 40 years ago?


I remember my father taking a computer class when he was in college in the early 1970's. His entire class project was on a large stack of punch cards.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

dragnet said:


> I remember my father taking a computer class when he was in college in the early 1970's. His entire class project was on a large stack of punch cards.


Here's the scary part: some voting machines *still* use *punched cards* to record votes.


----------



## Ant42 (Dec 8, 2018)

ECOMCON said:


> Here's the scary part: some voting machines *still* use *punched cards* to record votes.


Wasn't the votematic (sp?) the last one was used in 2014-ish?

Bachelors in Computer Science.


----------



## jcarrolld (Aug 25, 2016)

Bookie. I drive Uber to do pay outs and collections on Tuesday. Take bets on the phone with pax in the car but not that often. Have signed a few of them up as players though. Don’t work weekends for obvious reasons. Just joking. But I did do this one time in my life for about a dozen years. Before Uber existed.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Ant42 said:


> Wasn't the votematic (sp?) the last one was used in 2014-ish?
> 
> Bachelors in Computer Science.


Nine states - Pennsylvania, Texas, Kansas, Florida, Tennessee, Arkansas, Indiana, Kentucky, and Mississippi - use a combination of paper ballots and electronic



jcarrolld said:


> Bookie. I drive Uber to do pay outs and collections on Tuesday. Take bets on the phone with pax in the car but not that often. Have signed a few of them up as players though. Don't work weekends for obvious reasons. Just joking. But I did do this one time in my life for about a dozen years. Before Uber existed.


For a minute there I thought you were Nathan Detroit


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

dragnet said:


> I remember my father taking a computer class when he was in college in the early 1970's. His entire class project was on a large stack of punch cards.


Evans Hall, UC Berkeley, 1975, 4am dropped my entire stack of punch cards -
2 days work. never pulled an all-nighter again.

1978 all the TAs got the new fangled computers with screens and online editing. Not us plebs.

Joined HP and rode the wave. COBOL baby! COBOL.

Coding is just as mind numbing and addictive as it ever was, so I hear. Sit in a cubicle, look at a screen, solve problems.

I glory in the open road, the big wide open sky, and that view when you drop down from Market street, every day I Uber.


----------



## dragnet (Oct 14, 2018)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Evans Hall, UC Berkeley, 1975, 4am dropped my entire stack of punch cards -
> 2 days work. never pulled an all-nighter again.
> 
> 1978 all the TAs got the new fangled computers with screens and online editing. Not us plebs.
> ...


I hear it's all S&M bars on workdays and hot tub parties on the weekends these days. Who has time for coding?


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Nude model for art classes at UW etc.... 

UBER for extra cash


----------



## Initial D (Jul 2, 2018)

Entry level position in a small LLC construction company.
Stock market investor.

CSU East Bay business student.
Studying for a real estate license on the side.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Order Selector for a distribution center.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Order Selector for a distribution center.


........And fellow crime fighter with Bruce Lee & Chuck Norris


----------



## UbaaDrivaa (Sep 7, 2016)

Kinda want to do Uber/Lyft on the side but can’t. Full time law enforcement.
But before law enforcement, I was a college student and worked security full time (7 days a week) while driving (mainly) Uber part time.


----------



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)

Jaredgeorge29 said:


> What's your main job?
> 
> What's your educational background?


Former Russian KGB Spy with ties to President Putin!
Masters of Science Degrees in Home Economics and Interrogation Science!
Black Listed By U.S. Government for ties to Putin and can only do free lance work or Uber driving.


----------



## Jaredgeorge29 (Aug 12, 2018)

warsaw said:


> Former Russian KGB Spy with ties to President Putin!
> Masters of Science Degrees in Home Economics and Interrogation Science!
> Black Listed By U.S. Government for ties to Putin and can only do free lance work or Uber driving.


For real?


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

dragnet said:


> I remember my father taking a computer class when he was in college in the early 1970's. His entire class project was on a large stack of punch cards.


IBM mainframes and JCL are not dead. They are still there and are as good as any modern Unix Machine. Infact, they have evolved alot. They are called Z Mainframes now and the OS is called Z/OS. They share alot of things with the original System360 and the later System390. Everything is still almost the same except now punch cards have been replaced by ASCII text files. You write JCL code just like a Unix Shell script, and give it to the JCL interpreter to be executed.
Infact I am using Z/OS on a Z Architecture Emulator, it is called the Hercules Emulator. And I was studying this book last night. I am not trying to get a job on IBM Mainframes or something. I am just doing this for fun. Right now I am trying to see how Unix and Z/OS can talk to each other







through TCP/IP. Check that book out.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Project Engineer (project management and engineering of custom systems)

BA Math/Eng
BS Chem Eng
MBA

Ph34r my l33t P/L spreadsheet!

Nice Guys and Dolls reference, ECOMCON !


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Retired from 40 years in IT.
> 
> Bachelors Degree


What I learned from 24 years in IT and a few more years overall in technology:
Light bulb burned? Call IT.
Coffee maker makes noises? Call IT.
Clock on the wall is 5 minutes behind? Call IT.

Summary: IT stands for _Indiscriminate Tasks_.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> What I learned from 24 years in IT and a few more years overall in technology:
> Light bulb burned? Call IT.
> Coffee maker makes noises? Call IT.
> Clock on the wall is 5 minutes behind? Call IT.
> ...


it's funny you should mention that because I feel the same way about engineering! There are all kinds of things that would take about two seconds to Google but somehow the person is more inclined to just ask engineering because it's easier.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Work security at a small dive bar, and have a BA in Business Administration.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Semi retired and part time consulting in insurance.

BS in engineering
MBA


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Inventory Control Manager 

AA in Business
BA in Business Management


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

BA in business
Work at a bank full time
I run a few sites
Have a rental


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

GED (Senior Account Manager - Non-sales)


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Warehouse operations manager


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It project management
Advanced CS degree
House rehabing and real estate development on the side. 
Got into this because it was terrific pay when I started and allowed me to scout real estate locations, was very helpful in getting funds to help with family medical issues. Today, not so much, going to finish killing my car but next car, no strangers will be allowed in it!


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

I work in global procurement in telecom industry. 20+ years with the company.

Bachelor's degree in marketing, but never really worked a single day in that arena. Spent probably 90+% of my adult working life in sourcing/procurement.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Really do work for cable company. 

Just realized I’ve now been working for them for half of my life. 

No education other than high school and Internet forums. 
College was not an option for me. 
Been working without a break since I was 16. Although doing UBER is the first time I’ve had a second job.


----------



## Megatron1337 (Jul 17, 2017)

Municipal employee for the city of Montreal.
Unionized, 4 day work week.
Uber when I feel like it with my 2016 Prius. Helped pay for my 2018 HD roadster!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> What I learned from 24 years in IT and a few more years overall in technology:
> Light bulb burned? Call IT.
> Coffee maker makes noises? Call IT.
> Clock on the wall is 5 minutes behind? Call IT.
> ...





MadTownUberD said:


> it's funny you should mention that because I feel the same way about engineering! There are all kinds of things that would take about two seconds to Google but somehow the person is more inclined to just ask engineering because it's easier.


I feel the same way about people that can't operate their TV or sound system.

Back in the days where we didn't charge for service calls people would call us because they had a blue screen. 
So we would go to their house just to turn off their VCR.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Work full-time job doing accounting work Monday - Friday. Do several odd jobs here and there as work is available. Have some college no degree.

Started driving Uber/Lyft to help pay for hurricane damage repairs to my home that that were not covered by insurance 100%. Still waiting on my roof to get replaced almost have the cash saved up to pay for it.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

I do Resource Management for an IT Consulting firm. I respond to clients asks, schedule consultants & instructors for IT projects or to teach IT classes & manage said consultants/instructors while they are on their project/teaching their class. 

I have a bachelor's degree in business.


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Work full-time job doing accounting work Monday - Friday. Do several odd jobs here and there as work is available. Have some college no degree.
> 
> Started driving Uber/Lyft to help pay for hurricane damage repairs to my home that that were not covered by insurance 100%. Still waiting on my roof to get replaced almost have the cash saved up to pay for it.


Sorry for your loss, my friend!



Cableguynoe said:


> Really do work for cable company.
> 
> Just realized I've now been working for them for half of my life.
> 
> ...


Man, you should have your own show on cable, "Noe, the Cable Guy".


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

BTW - I do not have enough Google instructors to meet the demand, if anyone is certified in GCP architect or data engineering & would like to be an instructor (it's flexible, contract work), let me know.


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

grayspinner said:


> BTW - I do not have enough Google instructors to meet the demand, if anyone is certified in GCP architect or data engineering & would like to be an instructor (it's flexible, contract work), let me know.


I am fluent in C/C++, Java, Python, SQL, and Unix Shell Scipting. I have good solid command over Unix/Linux. I am a certified Linux Administrator. I am about get a certification in Amazon AWS. I have a Masters(Non-US) in High Performance Computing. I used C and MPI extensively for my Masters Project/Research. Do you need all that?
I keep getting $30/hour job offers which I don't like. It is much better to ant around. I am really fed up now.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> I am fluent in C/C++, Java, Python, SQL, and Unix Shell Scipting. I have good solid command over Unix/Linux. I am a certified Linux Administrator. I am about get a certification in Amazon AWS. I have a Masters(Non-US) in High Performance Computing. I used C and MPI extensively for my Masters Project/Research. Do you need all that?
> I keep getting $30/hour job offers which I don't like. It is much better to ant around. I am really fed up now.


Definitely sounds like we could put you to work (and if you want to pursue further certifications to qualify for more work, we will mentor you & pay for your certification exams & give you a bonus for certifying). Check out Stone Door Group: http://www.stonedoorgroup.com if you like what you see - talk to Darren. (Tell him Melinda told you about the company).


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

grayspinner said:


> Definitely sounds like we could put you to work (and if you want to pursue further certifications to qualify for more work, we will mentor you & pay for your certification exams & give you a bonus for certifying). Check out Stone Door Group: http://www.stonedoorgroup.com if you like what you see - talk to Darren. (Tell him Melinda told you about the company).


Wow ma'am, thank you so much


----------



## johnydynamic (Aug 22, 2016)

Bachelors degree in Accounting. 

18 years experience as a software (SAP) consultant.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Seattle_my_beloved - No guarantees - it's all 1099 contract work, but it pays well. Work is onsite or from home. Some things are just a couple of days, some are weeks or months. Very flexible. You can still ant around between jobs if you want. We like life-long learners & people who hustle.


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

grayspinner said:


> Seattle_my_beloved - No guarantees - it's all 1099 contract work, but it pays well. Work is onsite or from home. Some things are just a couple of days, some are weeks or months. Very flexible. You can still ant around between jobs if you want. We like life-long learners & people who hustle.


Oh yeah, I am a hussler. I am on Fiverr too  I am out of US now, let me return in March.

Oh you guys are in North Corolina. I will be in Seattle when I return. Damn  grayspinner


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

FuberPromo17 said:


> A Medical Doctor (graduated outside the country)
> Can't practice due to the med Mafia (usmle exam)


No disrespect sir, but just curious .....wouldn't you be better off in your home country practicing as a doctor, rather than working in this country as a driver? At least doctors have Prestige, driver are well just ants.

Or better, why not give the USMLE? Even as a resident, you'll make more than in this gig. Just respectfully asking.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

I have an AA in Liberal Arts, an AS in Paralegal Science, a BA in Political Science, a BS in Finance and an MBA. I'm a retired US Navy Commander, former Advisor to the Director of the Defense Intelligence Agency, former instructor at the Naval War College, former telecommunications executive, and I have management experience at both LPL Financial and Oppenheimer Funds. 

If I'm not driving rideshare, (Part time, early weekday mornings only) I manage my rental properties, spend a lot of time on vacation, I admin a torrent site, and I troll UberPeople.Net.


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

Slim Pete said:


> No disrespect sir, but just curious .....wouldn't you be better off in your home country practicing as a doctor, rather than working in this country as a driver? At least doctors have Prestige, driver are well just ants.
> 
> Or better, why not give the USMLE? Even as a resident, you'll make more than in this gig. Just respectfully asking.


I can speak for myself. In my case, safety is the issue. I was a damn good student in my country, graduated with a Masters in High Performance/Parallel Computing. Had a good job over there. I could have gone onto my Phd as well. I was a developer at a Software firm. But lack of safety, corruption made me leave. In the US, atleast I can breath in peace. But, I am still hussling, trying to get certifications. I rejected a few low-paying tech jobs. Will keep anting around till I land on a decent tech job.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> Oh yeah, I am a hussler. I am on Fiverr too  I am out of US now, let me return in March.
> 
> Oh you guys are in North Corolina. I will be in Seattle when I return. Damn  grayspinner


Seattle_my_beloved We have no office. Our folks are all over the US and we are building our EMEA presence. Classes and consulting jobs can be either onsite or remote.

Don't let location stop you from looking into it!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

B.B.A Operations Mgmnt
M.B.A. Finance
M.S. Human Resource Mgmnt

General Manager Medical Imaging Manufacturer

P/T Uber/Lyft 2 kids out of College, 2 kids still in College. Driving helps pay College Tuition!


----------



## ANTlifebaby (Oct 28, 2018)

I'm a stay at home father. I mostly work when my son is at school, and my wife is the bread winner.

I have a Masters of Fine Arts in creative writing, which is my "main" gig, unfortunately one that doesn't pay the bills. Writing plays is my passion; rideshare is a really great fit for me in both that it keeps my story brain active and allows me to listen to people from all walks of life. Being able to listen well is a playwrights' most important gift.

Many years ago, I used to be a trader on the Chicago Board of Options Exchange. I quit after 9 years in the pit, as the marketplace was becoming more and more automated, and my wife's career was taking off, and went back to school.

I'm thinking about going back to get my teaching certificate as right now I'm only eligible to teach college (which I did and hated).


----------



## brick656 (Jun 18, 2017)

IT/Automations Logistics with a bachelors degree. 

I drive to make money to play poker, fantasy football, get out of the house and away from my wife.


----------



## RochesterUberDriver (Aug 24, 2017)

Software Engineer is my full time gig. 2 AA degrees, avionics and IT.


----------



## united_fan88 (Nov 13, 2016)

Electrical engineer at a public utility company. 

BA in Psychology and Archaeology
MS in Management with a specialization in Human Resources

I drive to pay off credit card debt part time about 3 nights a week


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Few college certificates, taken many college courses for fun, cannot get a degree in any field because I have dyscalculia.

Former television news photographer.
No longer searching for a career. Only ambition is to travel and capture stories as an artist and enjoy life. Uber is just one of the various ways to get money. I truly believe that if you just get out of the house and work that is a “real” job. I have invested time in companies only to be laid off without a bat of an eye from who fired me. This is especially bad in anything tech related. I would say the only “real” job is with the state or in healthcare, otherwise good chance of being let go just to fulfill an accountant’s goal. So a real job to me is just “not being lazy”

Uber on until wheels fall off lol


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Fozzie said:


> I have an AA in Liberal Arts, an AS in Paralegal Science, a BA in Political Science, a BS in Finance and an MBA. I'm a retired US Navy Commander, former Advisor to the Director of the Defense Intelligence Agency, former instructor at the Naval War College, former telecommunications executive, and I have management experience at both LPL Financial and Oppenheimer Funds.
> 
> If I'm not driving rideshare, (Part time, early weekday mornings only) I manage my rental properties, spend a lot of time on vacation, I admin a torrent site, and I troll UberPeople.Net.


It is the real BiggerDog !


----------



## keep_lookingup (Jan 21, 2019)

Work at a golf course March-November mowing the fairways


----------



## FuberPromo17 (Jul 3, 2016)

Slim Pete said:


> No disrespect sir, but just curious .....wouldn't you be better off in your home country practicing as a doctor, rather than working in this country as a driver? At least doctors have Prestige, driver are well just ants.


Thank you for your interesting question and point of view.
I'm taking some classes in the city and want to change my field. I'll start looking for a qa software engineer job soon. 
About USMLE: I'm not sure I can pass the USMLE with my current schedule (my wife is a college student, she will become a RN) and yes, we have two kiddos. Therefore, someone should have to work 
Returning to my Home country?
I'm not sure I can do that, not just for quality of life I left my home country and moved to the U.S. (I'm from one of the Eastern European Country), but for freedom of speech I'm here where I'm now. Even with the gig job I'm happy I'm here. Yes, I'm grateful for the country, for AMERICANS, for the Government (not for SFMTA tho lol).


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ECOMCON said:


> Yeah, the AMA can be fussy that way.
> Rather than MD, What about: DO (Doctor of Osteopathic Medicine)?


Not a bad thing, with stringency of medical training in other countries varying so widely. In Mexico, for example, you just do a 5 year medical degree and hey presto! You're a licensed doctor.

I spend a lot of time in Mexico and therefore have needed to see doctors. On one occasion when I had gastro-enteritis (stomach infection) the doc wanted to x-ray my abdomen (?). On another occasion I Googled my symptoms and I self-diagnosed sinusitis. I went to a doctor to get some antibiotics for sinusitis, but he diagnosed bronchitis, lol. Totally different illness that affects totally different part of the body. I eventually got hold of sinusitis meds, which cleared it up straight away. On a different occasion still I went to an ophthalmologist because of my recurrent uveitis. He told me that my retina was at extreme risk of imminent detachment and I needed surgery immediately in order to avoid going blind in that eye. I left his office and got the treatment I needed back in the States. 5 years later that eye is fine.

Medical standards do vary in other countries; in some places it will be wonderful. But I, for one, am glad that the US has its checks in balances in place. It may mean that some very good doctors cannot practice here, but overall patient care is more important than the wellbeing of any foreign doctor.


----------



## DrinkSoda (Apr 4, 2015)

Project Engineer. BS (no pun) in Advertising and Marketing. Also invest in the stock market.


----------



## warrior lady (Jul 11, 2016)

UbaaDrivaa said:


> Kinda want to do Uber/Lyft on the side but can't. Full time law enforcement.
> But before law enforcement, I was a college student and worked security full time (7 days a week) while driving (mainly) Uber part time.


Is that a rule of your law enforcement agency that you cannot drive rideshare on the side? I have driven some LE who say they are not allowed to drive Uber and others stating their agency had no regulations against it. If you did drive rideshare..especially late night, you would run into many situations where you could pass on info. to ongoing investigations. I know I have (unwittingly) driven to and from drug buys and driven dealers, escorts, all types of low to medium level street hustlers..I always thought an Uber driver would be a good ruse to roll-up on criminal things going on.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

united_fan88 said:


> Electrical engineer at a public utility company.


Old joke: What do you get when you cross a barber with an electrical fault?
_Short_ back and sides


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

B.S. in Mechanical Engineering. I drive to pay for constant car repairs mainly as a result of driving for Uber.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

High school. With 26+ years in the Air Force. (7 Active and 19reserve) I do highway maintenance for the state of Pa. I started that after I left active duty in 1999.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

BA in Exercise Physiology, BS in Illustration and computer arts. Work in tech convincing companies to buy our stuff. 

Started doing rideshare to buy a house. Kept doing it to fill a college fund. Stopped doing it when the free money ran dry.


----------



## billm (Feb 19, 2017)

ERP Business Analyst with a BS in Computer Science here.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

2 years left on a B.S. in Computer Science from Rice University.

I code between airport laps. Double phone drops at the lot for Lyft and Uber make it gainful.

I'd never work for Uber or Lyft again. I believe them to be socially amoral companies.


----------



## Super27 (Jan 22, 2019)

HS diploma with about 3 years worth of college credit towards a BA. Former commercial pilot (airline and corporate), currently working in aviation safety.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Wow! What interesting backgrounds!

I want to say Thank You to everyone here who posted in the thread, and also those who are going to.

Christine


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

I'm surprised by the number of IT people in here. Count me in.

Sys admin and web developer. No college but hacking since 1978 with stacks of certs (fwiw).

Currently tinkering with Go. It's pretty cool!


----------



## Ovaro (Dec 18, 2018)

Full time grad student. I also have a full time job. So I do Uber mostly on the weekends or whenever I am bored.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

WOW !!!! Very impressive !!! Who said ride share drivers are dummies and that is the only type of work they can get ??


----------



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

I have 2 masters degrees. One in computer science and one in psychology. Now I'm on disability and find Uber/Lyft perfect because I don't have to commit to a schedule and I can stop and go home the moment I feel bad.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Chemical Lab Technician - BS
Animal Health Technician - AA
Veterinarian Technician - on job training
Established, built and sold a successful large animal care business
Ride Share driver - in training :happy:


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

currently unemployed.
Bachelors and Masters degree earned.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Bachelor’s degree in business administration from the University of New Mexico. Sucked at every job i’ve ever had. Kind of good at rideshare though so i’m sticking with it.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

It's not enough I have to hear this from Pax?

1. Confidential

2. Confidential


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> Old joke: What do you get when you cross a barber with an electrical fault?
> _Short_ back and sides


I find this joke shocking.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Jaredgeorge29 said:


> What's your main job?
> 
> What's your educational background?


DOD contractor, retired military, Bachelors IT Management.


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

A/A in Liberal Arts
BA in Business Admin 

I am a Senior Workers Compensation Claim Examiner - 7 to 5 scheduled with 9/80... so Every other Friday off ;- )

Uber / Lyft on some weekend and some night when bored


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I have a bachelor's degree in journalism and worked as a reporter/photographer, news producer and anchor, news director and general manager in TV stations in several Great Lake states over more than 30 years. I also sold radio advertising for a few years.

After college I served as a pilot in the U.S. Air Force, including 70 combat missions in Vietnam, flying C-130s. Today my main job is working as a flight instructor at the local airport, which gives me lots of time between lessons to drive Uber/Lyft.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

brick656 said:


> IT/Automations Logistics with a bachelors degree.
> 
> I drive to make money to play poker, fantasy football, get out of the house and away from my wife.


Similar, wife is a nurse and works at a hospital Friday and Saturday with a rotating shift throughout the week. Either I sit at home alone, try to find a friend to do something with a friend (they're all married with children, so they're basically dead) or go out and try to earn money.

IT Manager for 5 healthcare offices. Associates, Bachelor, and Masters.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

[



Jaredgeorge29 said:


> What's your main job?
> 
> What's your educational background?


Actor, here in, Hollywood . Have done 10 commercials, two movies and at least 12 TV shows .



Jaredgeorge29 said:


> What's your main job?
> 
> What's your educational background?


My job on the side is letting people know that your polls are fake and your site is owned by Uber and that what anyone reads here is not always the true voice / opinion of drivers


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

moJohoJo said:


> [
> 
> Actor, here in, Hollywood . Have done 10 commercials, two movies and at least 12 TV shows .
> 
> My job on the side is letting people know that your polls are fake and your site is owned by Uber and that what anyone reads here is not always the true voice / opinion of drivers


Dang! If I'm a corporate shill, I'm not getting my checks! Anybody else getting their pay?

Honestly, I wonder if some of the mods are secretly part of the Uber underworld but I think the members here are actual drivers or riders - except for the few that love spreading astroturf (pronounced BULL5417).


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

22 years in IT, currently at a Fortune 25 company. Dropped out of school after blowing 5 years and tens of thousands of dollars of student loans on trying to get a music degree. Never had a reason to do anything musical once I quit college, except in the last couple years for my own resurrected solo personal pursuits. I had lots of fun doing musical stuff in college, but if I would have been able to not go to college and get started in IT right out of high school instead of waiting until I was 26, I would be much farther ahead in my in my career. I probably would have been able to angle into the subset of IT I originally wanted to go into (server/network admin), instead of where I wound up (provisioning - my team gets computers to our employees)

U/L Mostly Fri/Sat nights but will work any other night of the week if there is snow, or a holiday/special event.


----------



## tlon7 (Dec 8, 2018)

Writer, and believe it or not, I get ideas for stories by driving Uber.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

For another 45 days, Department of Homeland Security. Retiring after 12 years.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Bachelors in Architecture, Brand Marketing weekdays, Commercial Pilot License Student nights, flying weekends and sometimes driving weekend nights.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Jaredgeorge29 said:


> What's your main job?
> 
> What's your educational background?


My main job is letting people know that your polls are fake & that you delete the facts from posts .


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

tlon7 said:


> Writer, and believe it or not, I get ideas for stories by driving Uber.





BillC said:


> 22 years in IT, currently at a Fortune 25 company. Dropped out of school after blowing 5 years and tens of thousands of dollars of student loans on trying to get a music degree. Never had a reason to do anything musical once I quit college, except in the last couple years for my own resurrected solo personal pursuits. I had lots of fun doing musical stuff in college, but if I would have been able to not go to college and get started in IT right out of high school instead of waiting until I was 26, I would be much farther ahead in my in my career. I probably would have been able to angle into the subset of IT I originally wanted to go into (server/network admin), instead of where I wound up (provisioning - my team gets computers to our employees)
> 
> U/L Mostly Fri/Sat nights but will work any other night of the week if there is snow, or a holiday/special event.


All these years BillC 
I thought u a Bill on Capitol Hill 
Educating us all...


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Bachelors in business
Service stupervisor at a factory


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Jaredgeorge29 said:


> What's your main job?
> 
> What's your educational background?


My main job is to tell people that this site puts out fake polls and that if you post your earnings showing that Uber took out 70 to 90 % of your trip money this site will delete it . They hate the truth . My other job is driving .


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Jaredgeorge29 said:


> What's your main job?
> 
> What's your educational background?


Retired owned a hair salon for 25 years


----------



## AnotherUberGuy (Oct 26, 2018)

ECOMCON said:


> What was IT like 40 years ago?


Then, as now, you still needed people to walk into someone's office and either (a) plug in or (b) turn on their device and voila! It works!

40 years ago, there was a mechanical aspect to computers and you actually needed to know stuff and be experienced in order to excel in the job. As opposed to today where IT support, for the most part, means people in boiler rooms reading scripts off of computer screens.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

AnotherUberGuy said:


> Then, as now, you still needed people to walk into someone's office and either (a) plug in or (b) turn on their device and voila! It works!
> 
> 40 years ago, there was a mechanical aspect to computers and you actually needed to know stuff and be experienced in order to excel in the job. As opposed to today where IT support, for the most part, means people in boiler rooms reading scripts off of computer screens.


Least we forget the catch all fix.
Reboot


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Jaredgeorge29 said:


> What's your main job?
> 
> What's your educational background?


Senior research scientist for a renouned hospital in Houston

MBBS (bachelor of medicine and surgery, UK system) - drop out at year 3 (my ex passed away at the teaching hospital)

Bsc BICH (bachelor of biochemistry) - credit transfer successful, thank God

PhD in muscular ageing - how I get my current job


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Gigalo

I fina a lot of clients thru Uber


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> Gigalo
> 
> I fina a lot of clients thru Uber


"Gigalo"= Gigolo

A gigolo or "kept man" is a male escort type uber driver unable to secure gainful employment or social companionship.
Usually supported by blind women & alternate lifestyle male persons in a continuing relationship of general housekeeping and lawn service maintenance


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> "Gigalo"= Gigolo
> 
> A gigolo or "kept man" is a male escort type uber driver unable to secure gainful employment or social companionship.
> Usually supported by blind women & alternate lifestyle male persons in a continuing relationship of general housekeeping and lawn service maintenance


It's true most of my clients are men but every now as then I get a fat chick


----------



## Mainah (Jun 22, 2018)

Doctorate in chiropractic medicine. I usually refrain from telling passengers this since they inevitably always say in such a way that they think they are so original: “oh! I could use an adjustment right now!”

I usually follow that up with: “maybe I should since that’ll actually make this ride profitable.”


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> College student. Studying for my bachelor's in computer science.


Whats FFFFFFFFFF in binary?


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

moJohoJo - anything we would've seen?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> but every now as then I get a fat chick


Fat chicks need love too.


----------



## pghuberaudi (Jan 4, 2018)

My main job is currently working as an assistant manager of programs at a non profit that addresses homelessness and addiction.This is a fairly new career and my past experience and success has been in sales.

Highest degree of formal education is a high school diploma.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

I attempt to prevent little criminals from becoming big criminals through education. Currently pursuing more degrees and credentials to get even more money.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

"dyscalculia"

And to think I've always thought that I was just math-challenged. I think I took Algebra 101 in college like 4 times and failed 4 times. I was able to wrangle a BS in Information Systems though, and leveraged 25 years in IT. Now retired. What is a NOS again?


----------



## gerrardo29 (Jul 9, 2015)

Jaredgeorge29 said:


> What's your main job?
> 
> What's your educational background?


I wash and detail cars near hobby airport


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

welikecamping said:


> "dyscalculia"
> 
> And to think I've always thought that I was just math-challenged. I think I took Algebra 101 in college like 4 times and failed 4 times. I was able to wrangle a BS in Information Systems though, and leveraged 25 years in IT. Now retired. What is a NOS again?


Hey man, I'm also mathematically challenged... I've still don't understand algebra and I failed the Series 7 (to become a stockbroker) several times


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

ColumbusRides said:


> Hey man, I'm also mathematically challenged... I've still don't understand algebra and I failed the Series 7 (to become a stockbroker) several times


When I was studying for my Series 7, LPL hired a trainer to come in and help tutor for several weeks. I also had the opportunity to sit in on formal Series 7 classes at Oppenheimer. The guy who taught our class was Cal Plummer from Portland,OR. Awesome teacher, and almost our entire class aced the 7 and 63 exams.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Damn... when everyone has their PhD I want to be the last garbage man... I've never seen so many degreed people in my life!


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> When I was studying for my Series 7, LPL hired a trainer to come in and help tutor for several weeks. I also had the opportunity to sit in on formal Series 7 classes at Oppenheimer. The guy who taught our class was Cal Plummer from Portland,OR. Awesome teacher, and almost our entire class aced the 7 and 63 exams.


It's good you have it, even tho my desire is gone I wish I had it. We also had a in house trainer but I never understood options, straddles, puts omg I was lost


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

CarpeNoctem said:


> I'm surprised by the number of IT people in here. Count me in.


 Sitting in front of a computer all day provides ample reasons to drive.
To the OP: Would you believe "legislative analyst"? Let's go with that.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

BS in Economics. Real estate broker.


----------



## 123dragon (Sep 14, 2016)

BS Economics, PHD Mathematics. Data scientist. I use uber for destination filter when I have to go to drive to work, rates are too low.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

That's a lot of BS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

x100 said:


> Whats FFFFFFFFFF in binary?












This is of course assuming all those Fs were Hex and not letters.



Christinebitg said:


> Fat chicks need love too.


Freddy Mercury seemed to like them.


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

Dual Bachelor's degree - Business Management and E-Business
Close to retirement for my job as an IT Analyst


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

4 of 5 years of School Bachelor or Architecture. Dropped due to financial reasons.
17 years managing grocery stores.
BS in Business Information Systems
15 years as a Systems Administrator

I work with a lot of PhDs. What I have found out is that in most cases it means Piled high and Deep.


----------



## KBVE (Jan 24, 2019)

I do development / freelance work for F500 companies, but I enjoy driving around


----------



## Neal25 (Feb 16, 2016)

Drug Dealer,also Pimp. HardKnox University Masters Degree.


----------



## maverik5225 (Nov 24, 2017)

MBA, certified project manager
10 years in software project management
I do this for fun


----------



## RipCityWezay (May 12, 2017)

Main job:Not pissing my wife off

Education:The Best. GED from the Great state of Florida


----------



## UberC-Max (May 15, 2016)

Mortgage Banker. Bachelors in Economics. I do a few rides in the AM after dropping the kids at school and 8-10 in the PM after dinner. Also try to get the weekend Quest.


----------



## Prius Mike (Jul 6, 2017)

AAS Electronics / Computer Technology 
BA Business Administration
Customer support at a small software company, but what I really do most of the time is information architecture and project management.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

Associates in Computer Science, further study in mechanical engineering. Coming up on 34 years in the casino industry. Doing Uber/Lyft for extra money for the soon to be (2 years) retirement.


----------



## Chris210 (Sep 2, 2018)

Corporal in the Marine Corps on a base in the middle of nowhere. My weekend of driving always starts with a 2hr long, 100 mile ride to the nearest city 

Just high school for now, starting college in September for Entrupenurial Business.


----------



## AlasKador (Oct 23, 2018)

What? No former NBA player here?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

BA in communications and work in HR. Don't drive often anymore. Getting quality time with my family and avoiding the wear and tear on my car.


----------



## Dictator (Jun 21, 2018)

Bachelor's in Business

I actually work at Uber Jump (scooters) and drive Uber a bit after work. I also manage a security company part time.


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

BS in Finance, I work in advisory for the big 4


----------



## JL Moore (Jan 26, 2019)

College student here as well, studying for a bachelors in graphic design (mostly learning web design).


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

You all are some lying bastards!! So many degrees, high value experience and awesome educational histories and you are driving? GTFOH


----------



## RedSteel (Apr 8, 2017)

Jaredgeorge29 said:


> What's your main job?
> 
> What's your educational background?


Field service Engineer

Bachelor degree


----------



## Jaredgeorge29 (Aug 12, 2018)

El Jefe de Hialeah said:


> You all are some lying bastards!! So many degrees, high value experience and awesome educational histories and you are driving? GTFOH


Why would anyone be lying? Just because someone is driving for Uber doesn't mean they are uneducated.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

El Jefe de Hialeah said:


> So many degrees, high value experience and awesome educational histories and you are driving?


My previous employer wouldn't let me go part time. Plus they said they'd start sending me a pension, but I had to leave the company to get it. (So I did.)

I haven't driven for Uber for over a month, because my consulting job got too busy.


----------



## neweagle (May 13, 2015)

Jaredgeorge29 said:


> Why would anyone be lying? Just because someone is driving for Uber doesn't mean they are uneducated.


Exactly. People who are generating income or a tax write off for trips they take anyway are hardly "uneducated". In fact, it's pretty smart since they are actually "ridesharing", and this are earning income or at least getting write offs for miles they would mostly drive anyway.


----------



## PAXinLove (Jan 28, 2019)

ECOMCON said:


> What was IT like 40 years ago?


FORTRAN?


----------



## Moonbatty (Sep 10, 2018)

Our household's main income comes from Bering Sea crab fishing licenses that I own and lease out to boats to catch my quota with. I am also an Alano Club president which isn't a paying position.


----------



## [d-_-b] (Jan 30, 2019)

Plumber that is also a professional kayak anger and a freelance designer.


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

Jaredgeorge29 said:


> Why would anyone be lying? Just because someone is driving for Uber doesn't mean they are uneducated.


They would be lying because the sun came up somewhere this morning. It's human nature and the internet is the perfect place to "embellish". Nothing wrong with driving for Uber, it's just that most people are embarrassed to say that they do


----------



## Jaredgeorge29 (Aug 12, 2018)

El Jefe de Hialeah said:


> They would be lying because the sun came up somewhere this morning. It's human nature and the internet is the perfect place to "embellish". Nothing wrong with driving for Uber, it's just that most people are embarrassed to say that they do


I say it to everyone I know and I also tell them it's not great long term nor do I plan to do it.


----------



## UberCadi (Dec 28, 2015)

neweagle said:


> Exactly. People who are generating income or a tax write off for trips they take anyway are hardly "uneducated". In fact, it's pretty smart since they are actually "ridesharing", and this are earning income or at least getting write offs for miles they would mostly drive anyway.


Ditto. I'm a director at a Fortune 40 company. Haven't paid for gas, tolls or lunch in a few years. I get a tax deduction for driving to my my real profession. Yep. I'm a bumbling idiot.


----------



## OzzyOzuber (Jan 4, 2019)

I need to stop reading this thread, so many successful people. Very interesting jobs. I feel like I haven't succeeded at anything. I have a Bachelor's degree on Hospitality Management. And I effing hated working at hotels, became a restaurant manager too, hated that as well.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

OzzyOzuber said:


> I need to stop reading this thread, so many successful people. Very interesting jobs. I feel like I haven't succeeded at anything. I have a Bachelor's degree on Hospitality Management. And I effing hated working at hotels, became a restaurant manager too, hated that as well.


I did restaurant management for 17 years, loved the job, hated the hours. Restaurant management is what lead me into accounting work. At one point 70% of my restaurant management was doing paperwork and record keeping and payroll. It helped me transition nicely.


----------



## Just BS (Nov 29, 2018)

El Jefe de Hialeah said:


> You all are some lying bastards!! So many degrees, high value experience and awesome educational histories and you are driving? GTFOH


We're part timers... not dumbasses trying to make a living driving rideshare and blaming everyone else for their failure.



Chris210 said:


> Corporal in the Marine Corps on a base in the middle of nowhere. My weekend of driving always starts with a 2hr long, 100 mile ride to the nearest city


Semper Fi from an old Grunt Corpsman.

US Navy Veteran HM3
Paramedic License
AA Fire Science
BA Emergency Management 
A bunch of wallet waiters (certificates) for training & large scale Incidents.

Now retired but married to someone much younger and waiting for her to retire. I drive to stay busy while she's at work... otherwise I'll get in trouble.


----------



## OzzyOzuber (Jan 4, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I did restaurant management for 17 years, loved the job, hated the hours. Restaurant management is what lead me into accounting work. At one point 70% of my restaurant management was doing paperwork and record keeping and payroll. It helped me transition nicely.


I think my problem is working in traditional work settings, ie under management, set schedules. I liked providing good guest service. So it wasn't about people who I disliked. It was more of a lower hotel pay, constantly losing good servers because of ridiculous pay, hotel owner being on everyones' a$$ etc. This creates stressful job atmosphere as you very well would know. I worked there for a year before quitting. Then I never wanted to be anywhere near that kind of work environment. I need to find some other career which would give me more freedom and creativity. Im ok with driving for Uber, because of no management, no schedule. my day job is also driving related with no supervision.i like these parts of the jobs. But at the same time, they are nothing exciting either lol. Oh well lol


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

dragnet said:


> I remember my father taking a computer class when he was in college in the early 1970's. His entire class project was on a large stack of punch cards.


And a lot of FORTRAN coding. And moving magnetic tapes from one machine to the next -)


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

PhD in chemistry, 35+ years in the chemical industry, 10 years part time options trader( own acc). Retired 3 years ago. Right now I’m Ubering to save my life from my wife. I may go back and do some more options trading one of these days, not sure though


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Bachelor's Degree in Accounting.
Working full time as a Staff Accountant.

Currently studying for my CPA license.

Driving for Uber to pay down my student loans faster and put a little away for a house.


----------



## Brobaly (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm an Office Manager at a non-profit.

B.A. in Communication Studies


----------

